# Want to see our cute cute cute new baby goats?



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry about adding a link here but since I wrote up this post already this morning it's a bit easier to direct you here... https://alittlelookatsomethinginparticu ... press.com/
Aren't they cute? I think so.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are really pretty! Love the colors!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All 3 are very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

those are the Cutest names! I love mittens lol


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

So cute. And I love the comment "and no, that was not too many exclamation marks!" Too funny!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

dont know why but it wont open for me,, public library puter maybe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cuties....thanks for sharing..... :greengrin: :thumb:



> dont know why but it wont open for me,, public library puter maybe?


 Hmm... that is strange... not sure... :scratch:


----------

